# Secondary Alarm



## Newbies (Oct 20, 2007)

Wild camping friends have just come back from a trip through Spain and France. On the border they camped in a lorry park along with other motorhomers, and when they awoke found they had been robbed of an ipod and some camera equipment. Apparently the robbers let themselves in via the cabs passenger door with a key!!!!.

We are off there next year and would like to fit some sort of secondary alarm on the cabs doors. Is there such a thing as a cable that goes through the door handles and connects in the middle so that when a door is opened the connection is broken and a very loud alarm goes off?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Newbies

Welcome to the club.

Grizzly has a *very *cheap but simple and effective answer.

PM her if she isn't along soon - but I'm sure she will be.

Cheers


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We use a Fiamma Duo Safe mainly because it is visible from outside the vehicle when in place.

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#6734X0


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We bought a length of welded steel chain from B&Q which we slot through both door handles before joining it in the between seats area of the cab.

Again, very visible from outside (and a reason we don't use screen and door curtains).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Grizzly has a *very *cheap but simple and effective answer.


Hi and welcome.

A couple of the personal attack / rape alarms are a useful buy.

In the case of your friends I would tie the cab doors together with string. In the middle, where the ends of the string meet, attach one of these alarms so that one end of the door string goes through the cord of the rape alarm and the rape alarm box is velcroed / glued/ tied to the other end of the door string. The whole thing should then be put under slight tension. If the cab door are opened then the peg will pull out of the rape alarm and wake you and scare the thieves away. These things are VERY loud.

BE AWARE however. Do not tie the cab doors together so tightly or permanently that if you had to leave the van in a hurry - fire in the night etc- you could not do so. Hence I would use string but only strong enough to pull out the peg from the alarm.

Another use for them is to stick or Velcro one inside your external locker and attach the cord holding the peg to a hook on the inside of the locker door. If the locker door is deliberately opened from outside, or you forgot to lock it and it accidentally opens in transit, then the peg will pull out of the alarm and you will hear it !

You can also attach them to van windows or roof lights so that anyone attempting to get in while you have a zizz on a hot day, pullts the peg from the alarm and it goes off.

You can also put them round a bike so that if it is taken down off the bike rack you hear the alarm.

At £2-3 each they are worth carrying in the van. There are lots of uses for them.

This is the one we use- Yale from Tesco.

G


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, feed the seat belts through the door handles and then click them into place.If you need to get out in a hurry just unplug them. Doors cannot be opened from outside.



Peter.


----------

